# Reducing room temperature during hot summers



## webgenius (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi folks,

My room is at the top floor of the house and hence my room gets heated up very quickly during summers.

Is there any way to reduce the room temperature without using an AC? I cannot afford an AC now since it costs around 30k for a branded one.

I heard that there are some paint-like liquids available that can be painted on the terrace above the house which reflects sunlight. Anyone has any idea about this?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

yes there are paints which reduces the temperature upto 5 degree ....I have asked the price sometimes ago and it was costing Rs30,000 for a 800sqr foot area....but it will work for some  5 years and u have to paint it again


----------



## techbulb (Mar 19, 2012)

For cooling room ac is the only and best option there is ,for cooling in general buy a water cooler these days they are not so expensive direct cool air to your face


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2012)

Get a 0.5 ton AC or something if budget is a restriction. Or a desert cooler, much cheaper.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 19, 2012)

@sujoyp: 30k for 800 sqft area? Don't you feel it is a bit high? Is it a wall paint or the one to paint on the terrace?


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

Dont go for 0.5 ton AC its a waste of money.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 23, 2012)

Find something called "Chuna" in Hindi.

Would cost around 200 Rs max for whole room. Only problem it will wash out in 1st rain.


----------



## Sakar (Mar 23, 2012)

You can buy a cellulose cooler for about 10000-15000. It can cool a large area very well


----------



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2012)

@Sakar
Can you any URL for cellulose cooler ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Mega Bump, summer is here.. let talk about cooling our rooms. I had a weird idea of buying hay and putting it in the terrace and sprinkling it in water  not sure if it will work or if I will face complaints from neighbors about stinking smell  I wonder where to get hay


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2013)

hay, try to build another floor if yours it the topmost. That will keep your floor cool.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ yea.. right.. planing to r0b a bank for funds.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2013)

the idea of hay is good and quit ancient...but prblem is you have to go to terrece in mid afternoon to put water on them...thats practically difficult...and dont worry no smell will come coz in summer it will dry very fast


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ may be I can make a automated sprinkler using Arduino 

EDIT: I should check OLX for people selling hay


----------



## amohit (Apr 2, 2013)

^ you can also use jute bags instead of Hay.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ yea.. right.. planing to r0b a bank for funds.



Then you can migrate to iceLand during summers , and Ghana during winters. 

I am thinking about NO2 based coolers .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

amohit said:


> ^ you can also use jute bags instead of Hay.



everyone has shifted to that plastiky "Gunny Bags"


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ may be I can make a automated sprinkler using Arduino
> 
> EDIT: I should check OLX for people selling hay



Buy a scythe, and go to a paddy field


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Buy a scythe, and go to a paddy field


Sued for possesing weapons of WMD.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Buy a scythe, and go to a paddy field


those farmers working in those fields might think I am the real devil if I go with the Scythe


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> those farmers working in those fields might think I am the real devil if I go with the Scythe



ha ha.. 

Another idea.. just spend someday at chennai. Enjoy the *pleasant *weather in sea beach at noon. Then return back to bglr, Definitely you will feel your room cool, hence room temp reduced.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ha ha..
> 
> Another idea.. just spend someday at chennai. Enjoy the *pleasant *weather in sea beach at noon. Then return back to bglr, Definitely you will feel your room cool, hence room temp reduced.



I make sure that I don't visit Chennai during summer. only once or twice in two years I visit Chennai


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

I will make sure I never visit chennai.  Just wanting for my transfer from this place.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

@RCuber go to hyderabad! You will understand what HOT is


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking at the whether, looks like its gonna rain again today  .. its raining in the evening from past two days


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

amohit said:


> ^ you can also use jute bags instead of Hay.



Jute bags is best. I tried it and it's excellent, can keep water for a long time.



RCuber said:


> Looking at the whether, looks like its gonna rain again today  .. its raining in the evening from past two days



Yes, feeling good today and yesterday. Day before yesterday was hell. 35 degrees


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2013)

Chennai :Lol:


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

amjath said:


> Chennai :Lol:



 Best post in this thread..

Guy1 : You try blah,blah and it will cool your room
Guy2 : I am from Chennai
Guy1 : Oh Sorry. (Went out to buy pistol and shoot himself)


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Best post in this thread..
> 
> Guy1 : You try blah,blah and it will cool your room
> Guy2 : I am from Chennai
> Guy1 : Oh Sorry. (Went out to buy pistol and shoot himself)



:ROFL:
But its nice and cool at night here


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ In bangalore, it's cool till 6am and after 3pm....


----------



## amjath (Apr 3, 2013)

^wow after 3 itself. AFAIK Bangalore is like hill station


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 3, 2013)

I recently saw a portable-AC which looks quite a lot like a cooler. It costs about 12K. You could try that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2013)

I found hay online , but minimum order is like 10 tons , LOL 

Hay-Hay Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comHay

EDIT:I found a One Ton min. order - 
Alfalfa Hay - Buy Alfalfa Hay For Sale,Alfalfa Hay In Bales,Alfalfa Cubes Hay Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I recently saw a portable-AC which looks quite a lot like a cooler. It costs about 12K. You could try that.


We should look at low cost options  



rajatGod512 said:


> I found hay online , but minimum order is like 10 tons , LOL
> 
> Hay-Hay Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comHay
> 
> ...



LOL one ton  I should also buy couple of buffaloes, and may be even start milk business 

Jute Bags looks like the most easy option, will check over weekend


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^wow after 3 itself. AFAIK Bangalore is like hill station





Lot of trees = Obviously cool! 

But now scenario started changing, bangalore turning into next Chennai. Very soon they will achieve that.

In our home (in TN), we tried with jute bags and used to pour water once in 3/4 days depends on temps. And yes, it kept the room cool. Unlike hay, it will last long and no bad odour.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

those portable AC's do not make sense at all...though it releases cool air upfront...the back of those coolers release hot air thus heating up other parts of the room...

Mumbai is surprisingly cooler this year for now...with temps ranging around 31-32C for a while barring just one or two days in between when it touched 40C


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2013)

You can get the roof fix with false roofing to get 3-5 degree drop.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Grow lots trees around the house.

> Keep windows open till ~11:00 am, then start using curtains.

> Completely close all windows facing the sun after 12:00 noon.

> Avoid cooking in afternoon.

> Keep some space for hot air to escape, i.e., keep proper ventilation.

> open all doors (not facing the sun) after every 2 hours and turn on all fans to make all accumulated hot air escape.

> Do not use carpet or other thick cloth stuff in summers.

Psst: wear wet socks while sitting, they make you chill as hell.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

hang a thick wet bedsheet/towel in front of windows instead of curtains.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

I was wondering why I am not feeling the same heat now .. Realized when i went out that I am sitting in the office with the AC running 24/7


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

lolling at all 35 degree people 


*40 DEGREE , 93% HUMIDITY FTW*


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 3, 2013)

Most Important : Stop Overclocking your hardware .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ i5 2400


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

Liquid cool yourself, not by h100i, but by mint tea


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Lot of trees = Obviously cool!
> 
> But now scenario started changing, bangalore turning into next Chennai. Very soon they will achieve that.
> 
> In our home (in TN), we tried with jute bags and used to pour water once in 3/4 days depends on temps. And yes, it kept the room cool. Unlike hay, it will last long and no bad odour.



Whats with this jute bag, how does it looks like. Inputs please


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> Whats with this jute bag, how does it looks like. Inputs please



Looks like jute bags...

It's nothing but the fiber kinda thing from coconut outer shell.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

Those bags in which rice is packed


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

^^Yes.

BTW.. due to the rain, the temperature has dipped in Bangalore


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Morning it was hot like pan with oil, now it is cool. I can feel the gentle breeze now.


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Looks like jute bags...
> 
> It's nothing but the fiber kinda thing from coconut outer shell.





Allu Azad said:


> Those bags in which rice is packed



thx


----------



## webgenius (Apr 5, 2013)

I found a good temporary solution. Had a portable table fan with big stand lying unused. I keep it in my room now and keep it ON whenever I'm in the room. This is a quick temporary solution for the time being until some real concrete solution shows up.

PS: I had set the fan setting to blow air directly on my face. At one point at night while sleeping, it almost suffocated me


----------



## eggman (Apr 5, 2013)

webgenius said:


> I found a good temporary solution. Had a portable table fan with big stand lying unused. I keep it in my room now and keep it ON whenever I'm in the room. This is a quick temporary solution for the time being until some real concrete solution shows up.
> 
> PS: I had set the fan setting to blow air directly on my face. At one point at night while sleeping, it almost suffocated me



I do the same. And wake up with Sore throat


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

I open up Windows, turn down the speed of my ceiling fan and it is good. Opening Windows at night is good idea IMO.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

Keep the fan in front of your legs and your head leg and the fan should be in straight line. This is more relaxing.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Grow lots trees around the house.
> 
> > Keep windows open till ~11:00 am, then start using curtains.
> 
> ...



what if slip and fall down???

thermocol ceiling 
if using together with ac, keeps room cooler for longer during power cut...


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I open up Windows, turn down the speed of my ceiling fan and it is good. Opening Windows at night is good idea IMO.



Exactly chennai is so good in summer nights


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> Exactly chennai is so good in summer nights



 Man, you have some sense of humor.


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

Seriously bro if u r not in ground floor, we used to spend our night for an hour in top floor or balcony


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 10, 2013)

Fortunately there are total of 3 Water Tanks kept on top of my Room.I think it prevents the room temperature from getting too high at daytime.


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Fortunately there are total of 3 Water Tanks kept on top of my Room.I think it prevents the room temperature from getting too high at daytime.



Wow great yes it is


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Fortunately there are total of 3 Water Tanks kept on top of my Room.I think it prevents the room temperature from getting too high at daytime.



On top of my room there is solar water heater, it provides shade over my room (technically) but I doubt that water heater doesn't like me.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> On top of my room there is solar water heater, it provides shade over my room (technically) but I doubt that water heater doesn't like me.


lol...the Hot water wil actually increase the temperautre , won't it ??


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> On top of my room there is solar water heater, it provides shade over my room (technically) but I doubt that water heater doesn't like me.



:ROFL:


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

Power cut in my locality now


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> Power cut in my locality now



So no sleep and posting from mobile? What if battery runs out? Keep brightness low to get more battery


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2013)

*Terrace Cooling*

*i.imgur.com/KiV6OgH.png

Direction in dia: Left side = WEST & Right = EAST.

*Objective*: Avoid direct contact of sunlight on roof surface.

*Solution*: Use 'woven coconut leaf' & stack them on wooden frames. Wooden frames should have slope as shown in dia.
This slope helps in ventilation of hot air between leaf stack & roof surface.

NO need for watering. But for extra cooling at night, water them at around 5pm-6pm.

Wooden Frame: Max height = 3 feet ; Minimum height = 2 feet (approximate)
Use from wooden crates, really economical, DIY recommended. 

Woven Coconut leaf cost - really cheap, around Rs.5-10 for 1 woven leaf.
*i.imgur.com/DkQbm0H.jpg

Alternative to Leaf:
1. Jute bag ('bora' in hindi)
2. Construction Safety Net (green colour)

Disadvantage: Takes roof space 
Extra Advantage: Bio degradable, shelter to birds, squirrels... keep a small bowl of water for them.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ thanks..


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> So no sleep and posting from mobile? What if battery runs out? Keep brightness low to get more battery



Yes my phone dead after posting this  my phone always runs in lowest brightness


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> Power cut in my locality now



Same here now!!!


----------

